# Wtd: F+R mechs + bar end shifters



## Proto (11 Sep 2009)

Putting together a TT bike for my daughter, and need a front and rear mech, plus some bar end gear levers. All our other bikes are Campag equipped but Shimano seesm to be the way to go for TTing (cheaper and better wheel availability).

So anyone got anything? 105/Ultegra? DuraAce would be good but might be too pricey. 9 or 10 speed, not too fussed. Campag also an option if anyone has anything.

Cheers

proto929 at btinternet.com


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Sep 2009)

I have a Shimano Sora front mech, 31.8mm band, double, brand new, unused and a apx 300miles used Shimano Tiagra shortcage rear mech in okay condition but still very functional that have been in desk draw for ages. 

This any good?


----------



## Proto (11 Sep 2009)

Thanks Davy, but the new frame won't take a band on, so the front mech is out.

If I can put the rear mech on 'hold' whilst I see if anything else surfaces. How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Sep 2009)

Proto said:


> Thanks Davy, but the new frame won't take a band on, so the front mech is out.
> 
> If I can put the rear mech on 'hold' whilst I see if anything else surfaces. How much are you asking for it?



No worries..

Sure, erm... £5 all inc?

Ill post pics to you if you can PM your email address if you want?


----------

